
It Is 2019. Update Your Footer - wimagguc
http://updateyourfooter.com/
======
detaro
Why have a year there at all, if it's not the actual production date of the
content?

------
Piskvorrr
Terrible advice. I see a lot of sites which haven't been updated since the
previous millennium, but JS still reports "(c) " \+ (new Date()).getYear(); or
somesuch.

